# Ratties free-ranging



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I put on some music and let them run wild x3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1oc4UUyasg


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

They're adorable! 

My girls never hang out long enough to get as many scritches yours do! Looks like they had a greeeeat time.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh! They are cute! They looked like they had tons of fun!!


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

The tiger skin rug is a little disturbing lol... Looks like the ratties had fun tho


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

XD It's not real, I assure you! But yeah, people are always saying "Girls aren't cuddly!" And I'm sitting here thinking "Whaaaaat? Mine are like groupies for god's sakes..." You know... SKRITCH ME
NO SKRITCH ME
I LOVE YOUUUU D:


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Cute


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol I could tell it wasn't real, kinda looked funny tho with the ratties running over it. Just a question KayRatz, I'm trying to socialise my girls with me but they're still quite nervous. Ms Ratty was sitting on my lap for a while last night and she was trembling for a little while, then stopped. I've only had them less than a week and I was wondering if there's something I can do to assist them becoming used to people, but I don't want to rush them and stress them out too much.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry about the delay, I did not see your post! My ratties get to come out with me as much as they want to, and I do other thing on the comp while they play so it made them get more familiar with my presence to the point where now I can't do anything without being bothered for pettings!


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

Black satin rats are my favorite!! What beautiful coats they have!  You are one lucky rat owner. :wink: They are so adorable!! I'm jealous. _Very_


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

They are so adorable! I wish my rats paid that much attention to me during free-range. They just scurry off like I have the Black Plague. Unless I have frozen grapes... then I'm the greatest thing since Yogies.


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been leaving the doors of their cage open and letting them find their own way out. They did well the first time. Ms Ratty trotted up my arm and they both came out and roamed around a little. I guess it'll take a little time before they're completely at ease with us. They still jump and hide if they hear any loud noises around the house.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Catherin they are berkshires..and a hooded..not black self satins.. 


I want youre girls ! my just dissapear when i let them out !
dont like cuddles atall during play time


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Awwh bless them ! I've always wanted black marked rats, specifically Berkies and hoodeds =) My favourites

Btw, what is a satin :? Are they not just an accidental mutation defined by a different density of fur, and can they be bred etc etc ? I also hear that they are usually very sickly, and especially prone to respiratory problems ?

Also, what makes their fur different ? From what I can tell from the small amount of research I just did lol: google images), it is longer and finer, glossier ?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

pretty much right hallie mae , although i never heard about them being more prone to sickness


----------

